# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Moeite met slikken

## monique1979

Hoi allemaal, ik ben monique en ben 29 jaar en moeder van een zoontje van 2 en half jaar.

Afgelopen nacht hals over kop naar het ziekenhuis geweest met hartkloppinge, was die dag eerder al flink beroerd geworden.
Was een broodje aan het eten en in ene leek het net of ik het niet door kon slikken.

Heel die nacht wakker gelegen en beroerd geweest over geven, veel plassen.

Maar dus afgelopen nacht last van hartkloppingen, (ben geopereerd ablatie aan het hart) Dat was in april dit jaar en tot zaterdag nergen geen last meer van gehad.

Maar volgend het zieknhuis niks aan de hand bloed onderzocht, en kwam eruit dat mijn ontstekeingwaarden in het bloed wat hoger was dan normaal.
Ze zeiden dat ik waarschijnlijk een griepje zou hebben.

Maar nu heb ik iedere keer hoofdpijn, tintelingen, rillingen en kous.
En het vervelenste is dat ik heel veel last heb van een brok in de keel en zo nu en dan echt moeite heb met slikken,
En dan ook moeite met slikken als ik niks in mijn mond, heb dan lijkt het net of er wat blokeert en kan ik niet slikken.

Wie herkent dit verhaal een beetje, en heeft tips voor mij??

groetjes Monique

----------


## matjenieste

Hoi Monique, ook ik heb erg veel last van het gevoel van een brok in de keel.
Ik heb dat gekregen toen in ben begonnen met het afbouwen van seroxat.
Het schijnt veel voor te komen bij mensen met stress en mensen die wat snel nerveus zijn.
Ik moet ook de hele dag slikken, en heb dan ook het gevoel of er iets zit bv een visgraatje of een prop wat ik niet krijg weggeslikt.
Ook ik heb nu en dan last van rillerigheid en een gevoel van koude over mijn heel lichaam.
Ik heb er nu dan ook al een week of zes last van, en hoop nog iedere dag dat het eindelijk eens weg is. Ik ben ook onderzocht, en men kan niks vinden, ze gooien het ook op een reactie van spanning en stress. hopenlijk dat ik je een beetje heb kunnen gerust stellen. groetjes matje.

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Moeite met slikken zoals jullie het noemen komt vaak door het zgn. globus gevoel. Dat is het gevoel dat er iets in de keel zit wat het slikken bemoeilijkt. Dit kan oa. komen door evt. een middenrifbreuk ( maagklepje dat niet goed sluit). Denk dat het overigens niet alleen door stess komt. Maar ik zou bij twijfel ed. gewoon even langs de huisarts gaan.

----------

